

Strongloop and Express - fideloper
https://medium.com/code-adventures/40b8bcb8e5af

======
fideloper
Some more context:
[https://github.com/strongloop/express/issues/2264](https://github.com/strongloop/express/issues/2264)

Overall, the FOSS arena is a crazy place

------
jessaustin
Seems to be a response to:

[http://hueniverse.com/2014/07/30/open-source-
dickishness/](http://hueniverse.com/2014/07/30/open-source-dickishness/)

